# getting a good education



## OldWrangler (Jun 18, 2008)

I graduated HS over 50 years ago. That pamphlet was still on the best seller's list and hadn't come out in paprback yet.
  A good education has always been available in public school. You have to decide to get it or not. I chose to play athletics instead of study and have spent the rest of my life getting the education that was available to me in HS.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 19, 2008)

Is this supposed to be a poll or what is it?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2008)

I think George hit "new poll" when he meant to hit "reply to topic"

Stuff happens!!


----------



## stevers (Jun 19, 2008)

I voted for xx


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> I voted for xx



Dang!

I was going to do that!


----------



## stevers (Jun 19, 2008)

You can too Ron, I wont tell.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm kinda on the fence between XX and XX. I can't decide which one fits me the best.[}][}]


----------

